# Web designer relationship



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Rather than this be a thread on why or why not one needs a web designer, I would like information on how to best work with one. I already have her that is not the issue. My lack of knowledge and TIME makes this issue a non issue. I wish it were as simple as throwing money at her and it being done. I don't know the difference between a good or bad site, so how can I suggest something one way or another?

If you are kind enough to respond to this, act as if I know nothing about web designing and SEO and Google... Because I simply don't. I want the site to be a sales tool more than a lead generator. But both. I want to show the services offered and to make it clear I stand out from the rest. 

I am a painter. I know how to direct a crew to paint a house. I don't know how to direct a designer to build a site. 

I will send her an e-mail tonight asking her to do away with the under construction page and give the homepage some substance. Consider it done.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

John, My best advice in working with a website designer is expect them only to do what they are good at - designing a website.

Unless they are part of a company that provides photographers, copywriters, project managers, etc. you will get the best results by asking your designer to design a great looking, functional website when you provide them with the right ingredients to do so.

That means you have thought about and mapped out a navigation, provided written content for each page and great photos to be used on the page. 

Small, one-man shop web designers can be very good but they are not painters and do not know your business. If you don't have time to provide content to the designer, hire someone that can. 

Start by visiting websites of competitors and looking at the structure of the site. Draw an organizational chart of what your site should include and start from there.

Putting up a website should be way more work for you than for your designer.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I just finished a phone call and I'm going to get some help with providing content to the designer like you said. It's probably best that way. I will be able to come in the end and tweak here and there. Most likely I will be able to post a draft of it here and get some comments as well. 

Thank you Heidi.


----------



## 32rclint (Aug 16, 2011)

It is more cost-efficient to provide them with as many details as possible rather than them creating something on their own. As others have stated, they do not know your competitive advantage(s) and expertise. If they are left to create your website without direction, you will undoubtedly ask for changes to take place. Website designers charge by the job and also by the hour so you will have to pay for it if you don't give details.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

John you can hire a wonderful web designer that will make your site the best looking one on the web. Only thing needed is money to spend. However a beautiful site doesn't sell if no one can find you. 

There are several great companies that do both, and it would be wise to check out other options in hiring someone to do this. I think your seo and designer need to work together from the start if you choose to use two separate people for this.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have yet to find one that truly understands and is knowageable in SEO


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Three things off my head.

1. Designers make it work and function (lose the making it look good concept we have in painting for designers) Think of them as architects.
2. Content is your job or whoever you hire. Pictures for looking good, but mostly copy for Google. 
Real good content that is very useful to Google's customers.
For example, I have to re-write most of my content. 
Most of it won't be that good soon or even now. 
Look at RCP's or Warline's style. Soooooo good and useful.
3. Marketing your site. Designers that market are jacks of all trades. Some are ok. But there are very few great website marketers and they are not designers or copy writers.


----------

